# Anyone go through an "uncontested divorce"?



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

I've read this is the cheapest way via a mediator? Any one know how it works, if it's State specific, etc? Can it also be done if you have a child(ren)?

Can you finalize a dissolution prior to the sale of the home? Can you have it to where one still lives in it due to a child/school until it sells and then what cash comes out of sale gets distributed accordingly?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Read your other thread. I have to confess, there are times I simply don't have anything to offer. 

The dynamic of your marriage is utterly broken - by both of you. There is a lot of dysfunction there.

Mediation is exponentially less expensive that each of you using attorneys. However, it also requires that both parties are active participants in settling the divorce. In a nutshell, you and your husband sit down with the mediator and decide together how you want to split assets, form a parenting plan, discuss child support and alimony. It can look like whatever you want it to look like based upon what you decide together. 

If you and he cannot talk to one another about dissolving your marriage without it breaking down into screaming or crying - mediation won't be an option.

My ex and I used mediation.


----------

